# Xbox 360 and Netgear N600 wireless router setup?



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, but I have a question. Im tech saavy but I need some guidance. I have my Xbox and PS3 in my mancave and wanted to know the best router settings for my Xbox? How do I open the ports? Im getting lag when playing online. I currently have between 38-50mgs download speed on wireless and should not be lagging.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't use wireless is the first thing. 2nd, what type of Internet connection do you have?


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 1, 2011)

ebackhus said:


> Don't use wireless is the first thing. 2nd, what type of Internet connection do you have?


I have no choice, my router is on the second floor. I have high Speed Broadband. 50mbs up and 8 download.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Take a ride to Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com and look up your router. It'll have step-by-step illustrated info on how to configure your router.


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 1, 2011)

ebackhus said:


> Take a ride to Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com and look up your router. It'll have step-by-step illustrated info on how to configure your router.


Thanks man!


----------

